

Sqoot Kills Own Hackathon with Sexist Perk - dmor
https://docs.google.com/a/twilio.com/document/d/1tCdfaMOC2xmx9LFsn7At_34uabeqjqaB4mbNjj1j4N8/preview?sle=true

======
gee_totes
Link to relevant news article, for those looking for more context
[http://bostinno.com/2012/03/20/boston-api-jam-publishes-
even...](http://bostinno.com/2012/03/20/boston-api-jam-publishes-eventbrite-
with-sexist-language-enrages-community-sponsors-quick-to-pull-out/)

------
dreadsword
The original sqoot post was comically riddled with spelling and grammar errors
too. Who are these people?

~~~
tpsreport
One of the co-founders has a long diatribe about how awesome it was to have
dropped out of De Paul University.

Perhaps if he had stayed in school, he would have learned how not to be a
misogynist, and maybe figured out how to spell as well.

~~~
dreadsword
Always interesting when people buy into the legend of themselves so
thoroughly.

------
recursive
It took me a while to realize they weren't offering beer to women.

~~~
olliej
Yeah, my first reading was "we'll help you avoid the skeevy dudes who think
you should sleep with them in exchange for beer" rather than "we're skeevy
dudes who think you exist solely to get us beer"

------
avand
Hey, I'm one of the co-founders of Sqoot. We're a small startup trying to do
big things. Sometimes we trip and fall. This is one of those times. In
hindsight, our language was reckless & immature. Please accept our apology &
help us turn this negative into a positive.

<http://blog.sqoot.com/we-can-do-better-an-apology-from-sqoot>

~~~
jamesbritt
This wasn't a language issue.

------
dmor
Heroku and Apigee have already tweeted that they have pulled their
sponsorships

------
farmer_ted
"While we thought this was a fun, harmless comment poking fun ..."

"Poking fun". Ha ha. That sounds like more brogrammer code to me. Probably
RASCAL.

